# HELPFUL LINKS FOR INDIE WRITERS



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

A lot of this list is now out of date.


----------



## MorningJoe (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank You, Thank You, Thank You!!!

Just starting out and this is extremely helpful.


----------



## Craig Allen (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow, impressive list. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## FrugalFreebies (Apr 2, 2013)

Could you add Frugal Freebies to this list:
Publicity Blogs To Notify For Promos (Free, Bargain, Regular Price as well as National and International):

http://www.frugal-freebies.com/p/submit-freebie.html


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

You're welcome!

And Frugal Freebies is already on the list. 

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2013)

Wow, you could charge $50 for this list! Amazing share, thanks so much


----------



## R.V. Doon (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank you. Amazing list.


----------



## LG Castillo (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks of posting this!


----------



## FrankColes (Feb 22, 2012)

Very good resource. Thank you. Personally I found Guido Henkel's guide to be lacking any robust testing and wasted a lot of time on it. Although I think he genuinely means well. For standard fiction you could use sigil and have it formatted for epub and amazon in a couple of hours. Will definitely check out some of the other pages tho, especially the book announcement sites. Thanks again.


----------



## JamesSchubring (Aug 12, 2011)

This monster list is an incredible resource. Thank you for compiling it.

I was especially glad to see among your industry blogs the ones by Passive Guy (passivevoice.com) and Kris Rusch (kriswrites.com). Both are exceptionally helpful.

James


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

It is getting to be a monster. And to think, it started out its life as a short, one-page list.


----------



## LectorsBooks (Apr 30, 2013)

What a great list! Could you add Lector's Proofreading under Editors? Here's the link: http://lectorsbooks.com/proofreading/


----------



## Ardin (Nov 1, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

LectorsBooks said:


> What a great list! Could you add Lector's Proofreading under Editors? Here's the link: http://lectorsbooks.com/proofreading/


Done!


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Thank you. I'm so impressed!


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks. It fell by the wayside while I was sick, so I'm trying to get back in the groove with it.


----------



## FrugalFreebies (Apr 2, 2013)

Sophrosyne said:


> And Frugal Freebies is already on the list.


Thanks so much! missed it the first time, and even did a search of the page and it didn't come up. Oh well at least it's there, even if both my computer and I are blind! LOL


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

You're welcome! I know it can be a bit confusing to look through. I'm planning to alphabetize all the links soon, so that should help.

If anyone notices that there's anyone missing, please let me know. Like, for instance, on the Publish links, I had forgotten Draft-2-Digital.


----------



## AgnesWebb (Jan 13, 2013)

You're amazing. Thanks!


----------



## Cory (Nov 6, 2012)

Must have taken you forever to compile this list! Thank you very much.


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

This is a wonderful list! Thanks so much for posting.


----------



## Wo3lf (Jan 30, 2013)

Only discovered this post today. I'm blown away by the number of links you've provided. Just wow! Sincerely thank you for this.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you so much for doing this. What a lot of work.  I'm sorry you've been ill but am glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

You're welcome. It was something I really wanted when I started out, and it didn't exist. And I had to look things up each time I wanted to do anything. So, I created this list for me, and for everyone else who was starting out and didn't know where to go for different things. And it just kept expanding.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Editing Software 
http://www.serenity-software.com/

My link as a freelance editor that was formerly at:
http://size12bystpatricksday.blogspot.com/p/cherise-kelley-editor.html

is now here:
http://size12bystpatricksday.blogspot.com/p/cherise-kelley-book-editor.html

Thanks!


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Formatting software 
http://www.literatureandlatte.com/scrivener.php


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Got it.

And great idea re: formatting software. Added a new section in.


----------



## Kristy Tate (Apr 24, 2012)

Wow. You deserve a prize!


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

There are at least four links in this list that need to be updated from kindleboards to kboards.


----------



## draconian (Jun 7, 2013)

For people who do their xhtml work (or fine tuning) by hand, the markup validation service can tell you if you've made any mistakes:
http://validator.w3.org/

And then, once you've converted to epub format (with Calibre for example), you can check it here:
http://validator.idpf.org/


----------



## Davidjb (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for compiling this. It is very much appreciated.


----------



## J.P.Hemlock (Jun 20, 2013)

That is a fantastic List thank you!


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

All I can say is thanks.  I've bookmarked this for future reference.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

The Indie 50 - The 50 Best Sites for Indie and Self-Published Authors: http://augustwainwright.com/the-indie-50-the-50-best-sites-for-indie-and-self-published-authors/

The Self Publishing Podcast: http://selfpublishingpodcast.com/

The Story Telling Podcast: http://thestorytellingpodcast.com/

Indie Recon: http://www.indierecon.org/


----------



## Carol M (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank you! This list is extremely helpful!


----------



## IngeniousSteve (Apr 29, 2013)

Another you can add is my new podcast.

The Self Publishing Master Class - http://www.selfpublishingmasterclass.com

I just launched it a few weeks ago. I had to take a break for a few weeks due to moving but I'll be starting back up in the coming weeks.


----------



## Dee Ernst (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks so much!  I'll use this to replace your earlier list!


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

This needs to get added to this thread, at least, if not your blog post, S.

Ten Tips for Writing a Book Description for Your Book's Page on Amazon
http://matthewkadish.com/ten-tips-for-writing-a-great-book-synopsis-for-amazon/#comment-460


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Out of date.


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

Great list, didn't even know it was here until today! 

Would you be able to add cover designer Laura Gordon to the list: bookcovermachine.wordpress.com?


----------



## DL Pearl (Oct 15, 2013)

Wow!  
Awesome list. Thank you sooo much.


----------



## Marti talbott (Apr 19, 2011)

Would love it if you could add my editor.

http://frankiesfreelanceediting.blogspot.com


----------



## BookflyDesign (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks for the fantastic resource! 

It would be great if you could add www.bookflydesign.com to the list (for both cover design and copyediting).


----------



## locker17 (Apr 20, 2012)

YA indie seems to be a Chinese website now. Just a heads up.


----------



## Edward Lake (Mar 11, 2012)

Another awesome thread on kboards for us Indies. 
Thanks for postings.


----------



## David Thayer (Sep 7, 2012)

Christiana, great work, thank you.

Cherise, thanks for the link on blurbs.


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

Wow! That's fabulous! Thank you.


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

amazing lists. Thank you.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

Bookmarked this page for future reference.  Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi all,
This is a great resource and somewhat overwhelming.  With all the possible places to market our work, does anyone have any advice as to which are best, get more attention, or actually end up selling more books?  I've tried several and so far based on very limited exposure, the Kindleboards ads have worked best.  What have others experienced?


----------



## Sarah Scribblez (Dec 26, 2013)

Bookmarked. Thank you for all the hard work it must have taken to compile this information!


----------



## Eva Gordon (Sep 21, 2013)

Love this list. Thank you!


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh, wow. Thanks for the thanks. I actually expanded this list out to a 150 page book. The thing about 'best' is that it's subjective, and it depends on your taste and budget. And for marketing promos, 'best' can change. There are some mid-size blogs that are really on the bubble with the ROI, and some that are superstars. And, of course, nothing can beat the big blogs.


----------



## MMJustus (Jun 28, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for posting this! This is FANTASTIC! I'm just starting to do Blog Tours and I'm delighted to see a list of Blog Tours on your list.


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

Thank you so much for your hard work! I am new to the KBoards and thinking about self-publishing some of my works. This post goes at the top of my "how to" reference page.


----------



## Carol M (Dec 31, 2012)

Many, many thanks! Incredibly helpful!!!


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Wow! what a fantastic list!  Thank you for compiling it. Would you be able to add my cover design company to it? It's at http://www.acapellawebdesign.com Thanks! - Jennifer


----------



## Bryn (Aug 22, 2014)

Sophrosyne,

You are an absolute star for sharing that information. Many Thanks.


----------



## Derek Rempfer (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow...thank you so much for helping the rest of us get down the path a little quicker.


----------



## ThrillerWriter (Aug 19, 2012)

Following! Thanks!


----------



## mphicks (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks, Sophrosyne; excellent resources! Bookmarking this thread now!


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Marilyn Peake said:


> Thanks for posting this! This is FANTASTIC! I'm just starting to do Blog Tours and I'm delighted to see a list of Blog Tours on your list.


Marilyn, 
How are the blog tours working for you? Which ones have you tried and what did you think of them?
Thanks for anything you feel like sharing.


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

Great list, bookmarked! If you are seeking more freelance editors to add, my link is http://stacyjuba.com/blog/editorial-services-2/


----------



## twaltz (Oct 28, 2014)

Great resources. Thanks for that. So much to learn...


----------



## romanticauthor (Apr 17, 2014)

For cheap book tours try Fire and Ice Book Tours http://fireandicebooktours.wordpress.com

I just signed up for another tour with them on their four week special, which is less than $25 a week.


----------



## cborgrx (Dec 5, 2014)

As a newbie author, all I can say is thank you very very much. I hope that I can give back to KB as you have generously done.


----------



## jaiken (Mar 17, 2015)

Another good resource to find design help for covers, illustrations etc...

https://99designs.com/discover/?category%5B%5D=book-cover-design&max-age=&page=1


----------



## ShawnaN (Oct 17, 2014)

Definitely agree with jaiken on 99designs being a great resource for covers! If your budget is low, but you can afford more than Fiverr, then it's totally worth it.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

I've been checking out 99 designs. I love that you get so many cover choices. But I would recommend going the least expensive choice, because I'm not really seeing a difference in quality between the three price levels.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Great list! 

Not sure where you would put this under, but you might want to add my Author Utilities webpage:

http://www.veranazarian.com/goodies/author-utilities/

Thanks!


----------



## Hasse Mori (Mar 13, 2015)

Very nice, bookmarked!

And I don't know if I'm blind, but couldn't find Vellum from the list. A great piece of software for the mac users: https://180g.co/vellum/


----------



## jackconnerbooks (Nov 18, 2014)

Bookmarked!


----------



## katetanner (Mar 8, 2015)

thank you for this long impressive list.

bookmarked


----------



## Vanessa K. Eccles (May 15, 2015)

Thank you for the awesome list!


----------



## SaschaIllyvich (Jul 12, 2015)

Hey there,

Thanks for the lists, much appreciated.  I am traditionally e-published but am wondering, having watched all the changes in the industry, what is the key piece of advice that can be given and more importantly, how much does paid exposure actually help?  I'm thinking in terms of ROI.

And where are the higher ROI places?  

I'm not a new writer, I'm a veteran but have spent most of my time writing, not really marketing.  My latest novel is doing okay but I'd like to see bettter results.  I'm listed with a number of the free sites, but if I"m going to spend advertising dollars, I want the most bang for my buck. 

Any and all help is greatly appreciated.

Sascha


----------



## Raul Sanchez (Mar 5, 2017)

It is a very nice list. But regarding the promo sites: it would be helpfull to have a separate list of those who allows free submission, so that maybe it is required a new topic with just free promo resources (sorry if any already exists, but I did not find it) Thanks, anyway.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Raul Sanchez said:


> It is a very nice list. But regarding the promo sites: it would be helpfull to have a separate list of those who allows free submission, so that maybe it is required a new topic with just free promo resources (sorry if any already exists, but I did not find it) Thanks, anyway.


This post is two years old, and I'm not sure the original poster visits this forum anymore.


----------



## lincolnjcole (Mar 15, 2016)

Sophrosyne said:


> Updated List. Let me know if I've missed anyone.
> 
> HELPFUL LINKS FOR INDIE WRITERS
> From Christiana Miller
> ...


That is a lot, Thanks so much!


----------



## Beth_Hammond (Oct 30, 2015)

Wow, bookmarked. Thank you!


----------



## Raul Sanchez (Mar 5, 2017)

wow!! Thank you for the very quick answer!! bookmarked!! (and homework...)


----------



## D.L. Shutter (Jul 9, 2011)

WOW! Such an amazing resource in one place, really appreciate the time and work you put into this.

I would only add:

http://www.tomedwardsdesign.com/

Amazing designer, unbelievably priced (last I checked) and extremely indie friendly. He's done some bestsellers since I've used him. One of the best.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

I forgot about this thread.  I wonder if the listings have been updated anywhere.
Nonetheless this is extremely useful and I'm keeping it in my bookmarks unless someone points out a better thread.
Thanks.


----------

